# Vista & Media Player 11 erkennen meinen MP3 Player nicht...



## Spock55000 (10. Oktober 2007)

Huhu! 
Ich wollte mein CLix mal an meinen Lapi anschließen und da arbeiten. Tja der wird nur nicht erkannt, bzw der Treiber fehlt.... was soll ich da bitte tun? Außerdem kann ich kein Fireware update auf meien Clix ziehen, der Updater bricht immer ab und motzt weren ner INF Datei rum.... 


kann mir da bitte einer mal helfen. 
Danke

MFG Spock


----------



## Spock55000 (12. Oktober 2007)

Bin ich im falschem Forum hier? Oder warum antwortet keiner auf irgendeinen Thread von mir?


----------

